# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Looking for Canada Geese on Canterbury Doc Land

## Jake77

Looking to try a do some spot and stalking on some geese next month before it gets too close to duck shooting, if anyone has spotted some resident mobs on DOC land handy to Chch be keen to hear about it. Have scoped out Te Waihora/Ellesmere but pretty hard with hundreds of of the beady eyed buggers on the lookout + not keen on putting the dog in there with the recent toxic algae issues.

----------


## 223nut

Molesworth... (Presume not allowed in areas they do the big annual shoot) Or over the hill in the St James, have seen some in there most trips but only a dozen or so

----------


## gsp follower

> Looking to try a do some spot and stalking on some geese next month before it gets too close to duck shooting, if anyone has spotted some resident mobs on DOC land handy to Chch be keen to hear about it. Have scoped out Te Waihora/Ellesmere but pretty hard with hundreds of of the beady eyed buggers on the lookout + not keen on putting the dog in there with the recent toxic algae issues.


lakes open so toxic algae should solve itself.
watch them one evening/ morning see where they go and be under thier flightpath.
me im goin where they feed but thats not doc land.
cos docs fucked yarrs flat so badly with thier bullshit native weed regeneration plan and flaw weaving classes .
that its a overgrown shithole compared to what it was when grazed.
poisoning willows and reintroducing native weeds only doc would get away with that bollocks.
it appears f&g is powerless to stop them and ngai tahus exclusion of everything not native 
waterfowl hunters included
ps was the burning down otf the huts at yarrs flat and embankment road ever investigated.
 coincedentaly both afore mentioned parties objected to them huh

----------

